# Wood shrimps



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Got a couple of these guys (still pretty small) for my 20g planted tank. Here are a few shots:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shots


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice pictures! They look like gold...


----------

